# How many people have the new Eheim Pro III's?



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I know some people have them. I'm considering getting a Pro III 2078 and selling my pro II. Anyone run both who can compare them? I forgot to ask a guy I visited who had them all how they compare.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I 'm running a 2080 on my 120 gallon discus tank. It the quietest filter around I also have a pro3 2075 on a 55 gallon it's running great.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

hey Garry......Ehiem Pro 3 been in the market for some time already......or you saying revised Ehiem Pro 3....this is past reviews.

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68458


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I know some people have them. I'm considering getting a Pro III 2078 and selling my pro II. Anyone run both who can compare them? I forgot to ask a guy I visited who had them all how they compare.


I had them. Biggest pieces of cr*p ever made. After struggling with them for one month in my 240 gallon when I first set them up, returned them to King Ed and got to FX 5's instead.

Love the FX 5's.

I have an old Eheim that is 7 years old that is still working fine but given the lack of customer service from Eheim when I called, I would never ever buy an eheim again

No, I am not bitter at all


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys. Yes, I am after the revised ones, not the 2080. I recall your post from a while back Joseph. Was it the 2080's you had? I find my FX5 a bit crude and very loud and the bio-capacity for a filter of that size low. But for the price, I know they can't be beat (that's why I got mine in the first place).

The other filter I'm considering is the 2260 or 2262.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

If your looking for less gizmos Gary, I would try the Pro III 2075. It is the same motor and housing without all the electronic crap that can go awry. J&L sells them http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/em-canp2028/Eheim+Professional+3+-+2075+Canister+Filter.html. If I were to get another Eheim, this would be the one.

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I was considering it Stuart, but the 2075 flows 1250 l/hr which is what my Pro II 2028 does, while the 2078 does 450 gph which is 50% more flow than the 2028 or the 2075. Although with the savings, I might be able to get 2 2075's.....hmmm.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I was considering it Stuart, but the 2075 flows 1250 l/hr which is what my Pro II 2028 does, while the 2078 does 450 gph which is 50% more flow than the 2028 or the 2075. Although with the savings, I might be able to get 2 2075's.....hmmm.


The 2080 has the same flow rate at the 2078. I have seen the 2078 at jl for under $400 but i'm not sure if that comes with media. I recommend the 2080 you will not be disappointed. but it does not come with media thats the bad part..


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

THe 2080 is $519 at Pets and Ponds without media, so by the time I put it together, it'll be $200 more than the 2078.  I'm also not sure the 2080 will fit under my stand in my 125. The doors are 22 inches high while the maximum clearance inside is 26". How much clearance do I need for the 2080?

Edit: Just checked and the 2080 is 22" tall while the 2078 is 21" tall, so they're both huge but the 2078 has a better chance of clearing my stand.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Why are people prefer the less gizmos vs. the newer E models? I'm one of those gadget guys who like gizmos (everything but the iphone ), so was wondering whether there are any problems with usage, etc, that are causing people to stay away from the E's.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

If I were to buy a big canister, my choice would be a 2260 or 2262, depends whether I want better biological or mechanical filtration.

I like my gadgets too, but in cars, telecom devices & computers but nothing sexy for me in filters.  Aforementioned, I plan to replace within 3 to 5 years, but with a filter, I want to keep it running forever with few problems or worries. Just something proven about classics, new stuff have pretty gizmos, but a much greater chance of something breaking down.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Why are people prefer the less gizmos vs. the newer E models? I'm one of those gadget guys who like gizmos (everything but the iphone ), so was wondering whether there are any problems with usage, etc, that are causing people to stay away from the E's.


E is hard to use.
Even the manual is hard to read (signs of me getting old).
I'd just set it to automatic then.. it's like not having the E function afterall.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I see. Ok, sounds like the only different for me is price. And I do like the 2260 and 2262, but no one seems to sell those locally, so I'd have to buy it mail order I think. I also don't think the 2260 or 2262 has media baskets? Can someone tell me if they do or not?


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I see. Ok, sounds like the only different for me is price. And I do like the 2260 and 2262, but no one seems to sell those locally, so I'd have to buy it mail order I think. I also don't think the 2260 or 2262 has media baskets? Can someone tell me if they do or not?


I don't own one so I don't know, but IIRC others complained about a lack of media baskets. Never seen them locally either, so either fleaBay or look into these guys:

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewI...gory=FIFRCFOH&child=EH2262&tab=1&option1=2262


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, I did find it on MarineDepot a while back, that's why I was interested.

Found this interesting thread on MFK (should have known someone's tried them all on there, but for some reason, assumed everyone with large tanks is going sump on there). http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=170273

Anyway, sounds like the lack of media baskets is a serious pain. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> THe 2080 is $519 at Pets and Ponds without media, so by the time I put it together, it'll be $200 more than the 2078.   I'm also not sure the 2080 will fit under my stand in my 125. The doors are 22 inches high while the maximum clearance inside is 26". How much clearance do I need for the 2080?
> 
> Edit: Just checked and the 2080 is 22" tall while the 2078 is 21" tall, so they're both huge but the 2078 has a better chance of clearing my stand.


Spencer jacks in winnipeg has it for $399 not including shipping and since the dollar is almost at par you can get them from the states for a bit cheaper


----------



## mrray (May 20, 2011)

*Eheim 2075 or not*

I am looking for a canister filter for my 75 gal. tank. I have a aquaclear 110 on it now and the noise is sorta like a thrashing machine working away in the distance. So I was thinking of getting the eheim 2217 but the no baskets put me off. Then I thought of the 2073 or 2075 but when I look at reviews on the net about them I hear they are noisy, is this true. Anyone having a 2073 or 2075 can you tell me how you find them for noise. I had a 2262 when I had a bigger tank and that was really quiet. That is why I like eheims. But if they are noisy now then I will look at something else. But what? Would appreciate any info on the subject. :lol: Ray


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 7 of them. Would you like to borrow one?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i have a 2080 and its so quiet sometimes i have to touch it cuz im paranoid its not on. even standing right beside the tank with the door open you cant hear a thing.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> i have a 2080 and its so quiet sometimes i have to touch it cuz im paranoid its not on. even standing right beside the tank with the door open you cant hear a thing.


Sounds like a Prius


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

mrray said:


> I am looking for a canister filter for my 75 gal. tank. I have a aquaclear 110 on it now and the noise is sorta like a thrashing machine working away in the distance. So I was thinking of getting the eheim 2217 but the no baskets put me off. Then I thought of the 2073 or 2075 but when I look at reviews on the net about them I hear they are noisy, is this true. Anyone having a 2073 or 2075 can you tell me how you find them for noise. I had a 2262 when I had a bigger tank and that was really quiet. That is why I like eheims. But if they are noisy now then I will look at something else. But what? Would appreciate any info on the subject. :lol: Ray


The 2217 are great you don't have to take out the media to clean it. I just flush it with old tank water when i clean the tank. I prefer the 2217 over the 2073 or 2075. I have run both. I currently running a 2262 , 2, 2217 and a 2080. They are the best filters hands down.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I have used eheims with and without media baskets. Whether it has media baskets or not would not be a deal breaker for me. I'm using a 2028 now, used to have 2 x 2028 & a 2026. I have 2 x 2217 in use. I find the 2217's easier to service. You can pack the 2217 biomedia in a media bag - lift, rinse and you're done. No need to pack the media back into the basket.

I believe the 2262's have a big media bag - did you use one on your setup?


----------



## mrray (May 20, 2011)

*eheim filters*

Thanks everyone for your input on the different eheims. I think I'll go with the 2217 as that seems to be the eheim that no one has a problem with and some rave about. Yes I did use a nylon bag with the 2262 and did think before that that is what I'll do if I get the 2217, then promptly forgot about it completely. Thanks for reminding me. 2217 it is....Ray


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm running 2075 and it seems to work great for me. It's very quiet, as are all my other eheims. Without a doubt the best filters out there IMO. I do have a couple of fluvals and have had no major problems with them either.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

mrray said:


> Thanks everyone for your input on the different eheims. I think I'll go with the 2217 as that seems to be the eheim that no one has a problem with and some rave about. Yes I did use a nylon bag with the 2262 and did think before that that is what I'll do if I get the 2217, then promptly forgot about it completely. Thanks for reminding me. 2217 it is....Ray


I'm due to service one of the 2217's this weekend. I bought some nylon mesh bags from Superstore the other day - enviro friendly bags designed to hold produce. I'll bag up the bio media this weekend to check for size and fit.


----------

